# ohio public hunting land list



## TPaco214

Does anyone have a link to the list of ohio public hunting areas? I know there is a list b/c i have seen it. I have searched and googled it but cannot find the damn thing. Im pretty sure there are a few public hunting areas in/near the northeast ohio area. i just dont remember the names that i saw on that list. any info will be appreciated. thx guys.


----------



## bonsai87

http://www.thenaturalresource.com/hunting/LANACCWA_00.php ...hope this helps


----------



## TPaco214

wtf holy crap man dont understand why i couldnt find that...that's it. thanks guy i appreciate it.


----------



## bonsai87

hahaha not a prob just glad i could help


----------



## TPaco214

now i just got figure out how far im willing to hike into the woods wit a tree stand and all my gear to try to shoot a deer on public land..and if im lucky to shoot one...how far im willing to drag it by myself thru the woods....hah....


----------



## bonsai87

im sure if you offer up some beer and meat...you will be bale to find more then enough people that would be willing to be on stand by to help you drag it out haha


----------



## Sharp Charge

Here is a link to ODNR with maps too. http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/wil...eAreaMapsLandingPage/tabid/19694/Default.aspx


----------

